# newbie



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

hello all, I am new here, i registered a couple of weeks ago, but I hadnt got round to saying hi.

looking forward to sharing ideas with everyone


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome to the group! Glad to see we claimed another soul!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum, M... hope you like it here!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! you'll feel right at home in here! welcome to the forum!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

welcome. Hope you like the forum and get lots of awesome ideas from us.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lots of ideas here from great people.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Muha


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!!!!!


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank You for the welcomes


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

har de har


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------

